# Engine mount inserts



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know if engine mount poly inserts are made for these cars?


----------



## FuLLMeTaLALtimisT (Nov 5, 2007)

well racinglineperformance.com used to make them but I think he discontinued them. Thats a member from nissanclub.com website he designed them and have been selling them for time. Your best bet is to visit nissanclub.com and check the for sale section frequently

I know I got a set =] on my car right now


----------

